
Lawsuit alleges Magic Leap workplace is 'misogynistic,' 'dysfunctional' - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/291496/Lawsuit_alleges_Magic_Leap_workplace_is_misogynistic_dysfunctional.php
======
maverick_iceman
Hmm, so many anti-ML articles in such a short timeframe. I wonder is it just a
snowballing effect or is someone purposely trying to spread negative stories
about them?

~~~
dqv
I wondered the same thing when I read "But according to the lawsuit, their
suggestions were never taken seriously. This suggests a stark contrast with
Microsoft’s competing HoloLens headset, whose design is specifically meant to
work with a variety of haircuts and head sizes."[1]

[1]: [http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14604248/magic-leap-
gender...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14604248/magic-leap-gender-
discrimination-lawsuit-sexism-misogyny)

------
alexandercrohde
Well, though I believe in the right for people to sue, I think people
shouldn't just assume "company is smeared and guilty by association," until
evidence is presented.

~~~
talmand
Your efforts in being reasonable will surely not be appreciated by the
denizens of the internet. This is the era of "the accusation IS the evidence"
for most.

------
moftz
Obviously this is just one person's side of the story but if any of this is
true, ML sounds pretty dysfunctional. Even if they can get a product out the
door by the end of 2017, I don't see how management can sustain a work
environment like that for much longer. Good on Campbell for not accepting the
severance pay so she can raise these issues in the public light.

------
camus2
Does Magic Leap have a concrete product? what are they selling?

~~~
quizme2000
Vaporware 2.0

------
horsecaptin
Is "dysfunctional" illegal?

~~~
rtkwe
If it's bad enough in the right ways to breach title 7 (or any other
employment laws) then yeah. The actual suit being brought is a pretty normal
Title 7 sexual discrimination suit from the looks of it.

